
Ask HN: Tools and Ideas to engage with initial users? - girishnayak
I am a founder of rime.co. We recently launched AI-based personal website building platform. I would like to take the feedback from all of our users. Also, we are willing to take more input from our user to improve the platform. What are the best available tools I can use to keep track of my conversation and feedback logging?
======
girishnayak
How much CRM tools are effective. what's the best CRM tool available with
least learning curve? Any input is appreciated.

------
nnn1234
Built a tool specifically for listening to customer voice. Please check out
www.crowdraising.co would love to work with you

